# Ford 4000 -



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi,
i toppled a ford 4000. Tractor wouldn't start - fixed that with the help of information from one of the forum users. Thanks EdF.

During the fixing or the toppling not sure which - a pipe burst and broke away from its connection not sure anyway.

the pipe i think is the back flow to the diesel tank from the injectors - where does it enter the tank anyone know - cannot find it. i have pictures just need to fig out how to attach them. The pipe is broken - so need to get a new one but dont want to get it yet, until fig out where it connects to, it is the pipe above my finger, it went down behind that bit of blue metal by all accounts, just not sure and cant find where it connects to. Any help would be great.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

A T-connection on that tube, usually means that there is a Thermostart (cold start device in the intake manifold) on the tractor. The return tube connects to a small pipe on the filler neck on the tank. Watch this:
https://storage.googleapis.com/a2109_c1_500/nh_arg2/12/1284346.png
Thermostart at #1, end of injector returne line at #3A, filler neck connection at #6.

Picture of a tank showing the small pipe on the filler neck:
https://tractorpoint.com/images/parts/C5NN9002AC(1).JPG


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hacke said:


> A T-connection on that tube, usually means that there is a Thermostart (cold start device in the intake manifold) on the tractor. The return tube connects to a small pipe on the filler neck on the tank. Watch this:
> https://storage.googleapis.com/a2109_c1_500/nh_arg2/12/1284346.png
> Thermostart at #1, end of injector returne line at #3A, filler neck connection at #6.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the information appreciate it. Where does the tube coming out of the t junction go to #1? Also what is 7. 

Trying to locate it....


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The diagram is from this page:
https://avspare.com/catalog/newholland/60872/15546/499257/
It is for model 4600 (a later model than 4000), but as I understand it, some late 4000 already had this arrangement.

A more usual Thermostart setup on the 4000 is the one with a reservoir:
https://avspare.com/catalog/newholland/64887/20594/498815/

The Thermostart is threaded into the intake manifold. That is were the tube goes.
If you remove the rubber hose from the intake manifold and look inside, you should see the shield on the Thermostart:
https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/thermostart-heater-plug-new-ford-e1nn9a436aa-83933675-119848.html
If it is there, you will also discover were the fuel line and electric wire goes.

If you just want to get rid of the fuel leak, put a tube (hose, pipe?) directly from the "last" cylinder to the filler neck.

Fuel tank not being bolted on properly, is that a result of your investigations or was it like that when you got the tractor?


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hacke said:


> The diagram is from this page:
> https://avspare.com/catalog/newholland/60872/15546/499257/
> It is for model 4600 (a later model than 4000), but as I understand it, some late 4000 already had this arrangement.
> 
> ...


Excellent stuff, thanks very much just found what it should be connected onto the heater plug. Thanks so much, great help. Never noticed it before - normally when i've had any work done on it someone came and done it. Maybe he removed when he put a head on her and put gasket on it.

is it big issue?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, there are two bolt holes there for a reason...
The tank will wiggle if it is not fixed at the front, and that is bad for the flange at the other fastening points.

Here are some pictures of the tank:
https://sites.google.com/site/yourm...or-projects/e-ford-4000-fuel-tank-replacement


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for all the pics and advice they great help. Will get that sorted.


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

the hand throttle isn't working, cable is broke. Do you have a schematic diagram of that connection by any chance?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The hand throttle is not a cable system, it is a solid rod from the throttle lever to the injection pump.
The kill knob (fuel shut-off control) is a cable system to the injection pump.
See attached link:

https://www.messicks.com/nh/116481?sectionId=260301&diagramId=AA68C5C9-B8BF-E111-9FCE-005056875BD6


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

just had a look it seems to have disconnected itself underneath the steering wheel. to get into it do you go in through the cover under the steering wheel?


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

got at it through the engine. a wee cap on the end of a chain had come off the ball on the rod. so, that's it sorted. thank you.


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

spotted this on her, bracket looks like its missing bolts or something - anyone know what, it connects too or should be connected to? either the young fella that fixed this for me before took bolts out or it came to me like this don't know. spotting lots of things now i'm fixing it because of the crash. Thanks


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

another problem, water heater display not working - anyone any diagrams on the wiring for it?
thanks very much in advance this forum is a fantastic help


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Jay178 said:


> spotted this on her, bracket looks like its missing bolts or something - anyone know what, it connects too or should be connected to? either the young fella that fixed this for me before took bolts out or it came to me like this don't know. spotting lots of things now i'm fixing it because of the crash. Thanks


No sweat, on your tractor the bracket is merely an artefact from the petrol and LPG tractors that had a starter with a separate relay. The relay sat under that bracket. It is a part of the support behind the engine that the battery tray hinges on, and they made one universal piece. 

I do not know of any diesel 4000 that has anything mounted there, from factory. It is often used to mount a coolant heater device or a battery isolator switch.

Oddity:
Parts list says the bracket threads (#24) are M6x1. That has to be the only metric threads on the tractor. Do not try to put a 1/4" UNF in there, without checking the threads.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Jay178 said:


> another problem, water heater display not working - anyone any diagrams on the wiring for it?
> thanks very much in advance this forum is a fantastic help


Look in the Manuals section:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/categories/tractors.5/

A good User Manual:
http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals... and LCG Tractors 2000,3000,4000,and 5000.pdf


----------

